# Neil DeGrasse Tyson gets single change to Titanic rerelease



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Apparently, the star field in one scene of the movie [do we still need spoiler tags for the ending? ] was wrong for the time and day. Tyson bugged Cameron about it, and was able to send him exactly what Rose or anyone looking in that direction would have seen that night.

It was the only change made other than the 3D conversion.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-news/9179090/James-Cameron-reshoots-Titanic-scene.html


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Why do they have to ruin everything with 3D?  Looking forward to Citizen Cane, Gone With the Wind and maybe The Godfather after that in 3D.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The boat sunk. Big whoop. End of story.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Tyson also pointed out to Jon Stewart that the globe on the opening scene of Daily Show was spinning backwards, and it hasnt been fixed yet


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> The boat sunk. Big whoop. End of story.


Wait... WHAT?!

You ruined it!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Tyson also pointed out to Jon Stewart that the globe on the opening scene of Daily Show was spinning backwards, and it hasnt been fixed yet


Consider my mind blown. Ive been watching the daily show for years and never noticed this .___.

Anywho the old ball and chains dragging me to this, ill tell you guys if the 3d conversion was well done or not eventually


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

My heart will go on.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> My heart will go on.


That's punny! :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> The boat sunk. Big whoop. End of story.


I've said this before, but the thing I like about the movie is it gives a good sense of the ship and what happened. Overall, it's quite accurate. I didn't care about Rose and whoever Leo was


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Inkosaurus" said:


> Consider my mind blown. Ive been watching the daily show for years and never noticed this .___.


There is a reason he has his own Internet meme, it can be used to describe himself. He is also a worthy successor to Carl Sagan, which is probably why he's doing the new Cosmos.


----------

